# se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che avevano/avessero un po' di buon senso



## andersxman

E' da un po' di tempo che mi domando se abbia capito bene come formare frasi tipo quelle sottostanti:

(Mi scuso per il contenuto delle frasi, mi sembra di essere privo di fantasia oggi)

_ESEMPIO:_ "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini *che avevano/avessero* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare la seconda guerra mondiale"

(Mi rendo conto che si potrebbe scrivere la frase anche così:
_ESEMPIO:_ "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini *CON* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare il secondo conflitto mondiale")

Quindi mi domando se
1) si possano formare frasi tipo quella prima - o se siano preferibili con "con" come nel secondo esempio.
2) se si - sono molto brutte?
3) mettere l'imperfetto del indicativo oppure del congiuntivo. (Oppure addiritura qualcos'altro?)

Penso (più o meno ) di aver capito come usare il periodo ipotetico nelle sue forme più semplici. Quello che ancora non mi è chiarissimo è che cosa accade quando c'è una frase subordinata che fa parte della prima proposizione (- "la condizione"?).. (non mi ricordo i termini che si usano per descrivere il periodo ipotetico )


----------



## claudine2006

Se vuoi usare la prima costruzione, direi senz'altro che devi optare per il congiuntivo (se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che avessero avuto), ma suona più scorrevole la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## andersxman

Quindi: si può fare, ma suona male. Ti ringrazio!


----------



## f4bo

claudine2006 said:


> Se vuoi usare la prima costruzione, direi senz'altro che devi optare per il congiuntivo (se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che avessero avuto), ma suona più scorrevole la seconda ipotesi.



pero' Claudine il verbo che regge la frase e' FOSSERO STATI e quindi per esprimere con precisione il concetto bisogna proprio usare AVESSERO AVUTO


----------



## andersxman

f4bo said:


> pero' Claudine il verbo che regge la frase e' FOSSERO STATI e quindi per esprimere con precisione il concetto bisogna proprio usare AVESSERO AVUTO


 
Capisco (credo) quello che dici. Ma mi sembra che Claudine abbia fatto quella correzione? O no?


----------



## claudine2006

La frase con il congiuntivo è grammaticalmente ineccepibile, insomma per un testo scritto va bene, ma la costruzione con il *con *è preferibile. Il livello del tuo italiano è impressionante!! Complimenti!


----------



## f4bo

andersxman said:


> Capisco (credo) quello che dici. Ma mi sembra che Claudine abbia fatto quella correzione? O no?



si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'

PS: comunque a leggere come scrivete si potrebbe dire che siete tutti e due quasi italiani


----------



## claudine2006

f4bo said:


> si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'


Non capisco, perchè la seconda frase non la trovi esatta?
P.S. La concordanza del verbo l'ho scritta bene....


----------



## andersxman

_QUOTE:_ si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'

_ESEMPIO:_ "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini *che avevano/avessero* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare la seconda guerra mondiale"

(Mi rendo conto che si potrebbe scrivere la frase anche così:
_ESEMPIO:_ "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini *CON* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare il secondo conflitto mondiale")


Le due frasi non vogliono dire la stessa cosa?? Io non riesco a percepire una differenza..

Una volta m'è stato insegnato che se ad esempio in un ufficio ci fosse bisogno di una segretaria che _*dovesse * _assolutamente sapere l'inglese si potrebbe dire tipo così: _(Forse questo è un esempio più eloquente che non quelli sopra?)_

"Abbiamo bisogno di una segretaria che _sappia_ l'inglese"

C'entra qualcosa? Nel senso che se opto per la versione con il congiuntivo pongo un requisito che devono soddisfare quei benedetti leader del 1939?


----------



## claudine2006

f4bo said:


> Sì, ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece (il De Mauro dice che è colloquiale, ma io lo trovo sgradevole) non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente sì.
> 
> PS: comunque a leggere come scrivete si potrebbe dire che siete tutti e due quasi italiani


Grazie, per il quasi. Anche tu, se usassi le maiuscole, la punteggiatura, la grammatica e gli accenti corretti potresti essere considerato quasi italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

andersxman said:


> C'entra qualcosa? Nel senso che se opto per la versione con il congiuntivo pongo un requisito che devono soddisfare quei benedetti leader del 1939?


Secondo me le due forme hanno lo stesso significato. Comunque aspetta altri pareri.


----------



## claudine2006

f4bo said:


> Però, Claudine, il verbo che regge la frase e' FOSSERO STATI e, quindi, per esprimere con precisione il concetto bisogna proprio usare AVESSERO AVUTO.


Più che altro si tratta di consecutio temporis, non di precisione.  
Credo di aver scritto che bisognava usare "avessero avuto", se la vista non m'inganna.


----------



## sabrinita85

f4bo said:
			
		

> si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'


 
A me sembrano perfettamente intercambiabili le due frasi.
Scusa, cosa avrebbe quella frase di "illogico"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che *avessero avuto* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare la seconda guerra mondiale" : * ineccepibile, la scelta migliore.*

"Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini CON un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare il secondo conflitto mondiale":  *stesso significato del primo esempio, un pò più scorrevole e meno formale, comunque corretto.*


----------



## f4bo

Paulfromitaly said:


> "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che *avessero avuto* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare la seconda guerra mondiale" : * ineccepibile, la scelta migliore.*
> 
> "Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini CON un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare il secondo conflitto mondiale":  *stesso significato del primo esempio, un pò più scorrevole e meno formale, comunque corretto.*



grazie Paul del supporto
comunque, a scanso di equivoci, sono correttissimissime tutte e due le forme;
quello che ho cercato di fare e' stato il classico 'spaccare il capello in quattro' perche' sia andersx che Claudine sono ad un livello cosi' alto che non vorrei corressero il rischio di annoiarsi e di non cercare di perfezionare il loro eccellente italiano.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

f4bo said:


> grazie Paul del supporto
> comunque, a scanso di equivoci, sono correttissimissime tutte e due le forme;
> quello che ho cercato di fare e' stato il classico 'spaccare il capello in quattro' perche' sia andersx che Claudine sono ad un livello cosi' alto che non vorrei corressero il rischio di annoiarsi e di non cercare di perfezionare il loro eccellente italiano.




mmm..sospetto che Claudine sia Italiana...


----------



## f4bo

Paulfromitaly said:


> mmm..sospetto che Claudine sia Italiana...



ops hai ragione - avevo notato solo l'Andalucia della sua bio;
adesso capisco il perche' del suo perfetto italiano...


----------



## sabrinita85

f4bo said:


> grazie Paul del supporto
> comunque, a scanso di equivoci, sono correttissimissime tutte e due le forme;
> quello che ho cercato di fare e' stato il classico 'spaccare il capello in quattro' perche' sia andersx che Claudine sono ad un livello cosi' alto che non vorrei corressero il rischio di annoiarsi e di non cercare di perfezionare il loro eccellente italiano.



Questo non giustifica la tua affermazione: _"si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'"_.
Visto che è bene non sparare parole tanto per il gusto di farlo, sono curiosa di sapere l'illogicità della frase con "con"...!


----------



## f4bo

sabrinita85 said:


> Questo non giustifica la tua affermazione: _"si' ma ha scritto anche che potresti usare la seconda forma mentre invece non sarebbe esatta nel contesto logico della frase, anche se grammaticalmente si'"_.
> Visto che è bene non sparare parole tanto per il gusto di farlo, sono curiosa di sapere l'illogicità della frase con "con"...!



se proprio vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle 'i' hai ragione, la parola 'esatta' che ho usato nella frase da te sopra citata, non e' altrettanto precisa quanto la mia puntualizzazione vuole essere, una piccola distrazione che pero' non stravolge il senso logico di quello che i miei post di questo thread vogliono far capire. Se poi a te sembra che questo sia "sparare parole per il gusto di farlo", questa e' una tua opinione e non certo la mia intenzione.


----------



## Alice Kirby

No, la 1a frase è totalmente sbagliata! Bisognerebbe dire:
_"Se nel 1939 ci fossero stati degli uomini che *avessero avuto* un po' di buon senso a capeggiare i paesi europei forse si sarebbe potuto evitare la seconda guerra mondiale"_
 Anche se con l'uso del *con* si renderebbe tutto più facile..


----------



## parolearruffate

Io trovo la prima frase un po' troppo macchinosa. Anche nell'italiano scritto. Preferisco alla lunga l'uso del con. In ogni caso cambierei qualcosa nell'ordine delle proposizioni:
"Se nel 1939 a capeggiare i paesi europei ci fossero stati degli uomini con un po' di buon senso forse..."
Oppure:
"Se nel 1939 gli uomini a capo dei paesi europei avessero avuto un po' di buon senso..."


----------

